# Driver Install Error: Timeout - 0x0005



## kris_88 (Oct 3, 2008)

Hi, I am trying to install a driver for a USB Audio recording device on my Toshiba laptop with Windows Vista. Everytime I try to install the drivers it says that it was unsuccesful and says Error: Timeout - 0x0005. I am wondering if anybody could help me with this or has any idea why this error message comes up? Any help would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

are you right clicking on it and running the setup as admin


----------



## kris_88 (Oct 3, 2008)

I tried that but no luck. Thanks


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

are you trying to install before connecting the device


----------



## djmg (Mar 18, 2010)

I am having the same problem. Did you figure out how to install DJ IO?


----------



## djmg (Mar 18, 2010)

Did you find a solution?


----------

